# Ping Peaks alle paar Minuten



## Jennesta (6. Januar 2012)

Hi,
mir ist schon seit längerem aufgefallen, dass ich in regelmäßigen Abständen hohe Pings habe. Nun habe ich mal den cmd mit "ping -t" laufen lassen und habe folgendes bekommen.
Ping

Wie man sieht gibt es dort neben den ganz normalen pings bei ~20ms einen Peak bei 1600. Meistens ist das in der Größenordnung 500-2000. Macht sich natürlich extremst in Spielen bemerkbar -> Standbilder bis zu 2 Sek.

Nun die Frage. Woran kann es liegen? Anbieter, Router oder was ganz anderes?
Jedenfalls habe ich nicht das nötige Knowhow bzgl. Internet und Netzwek, dass ich das selbst beantworten kann oder die Problemherde identifizieren kann.
Mein Notebook schließe ich aus, da es bei mir in der eigenen Wohnung nicht auftritt und bei allen hier im Haus diese Peaks gibt.

Schonmal danke für Hilfe!

Grüße Jennesta


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Ein Ping hat den Nachteil dass er nur etwas über die Zeit von Punkt A nach Punkt B aussagt.
Daraus geht also nicht hervor ob es an Deinem Rechner klemmt, an Deinem Router, bei Deinem Provider, irgendwo im Internet oder irgendwo im Zielnetzwerk.

"tracert" ist da schon viel aussagekräftiger, weil Dir da für jeden Netzwerkknoten die Zeit einzeln angezeigt wird.
Allerdings solltest Du zum prüfen keine Domain verwenden die sich bei Deinem Provider befindet, da Du so möglicherweise sein Netzwerk garnicht verlässt.
Bei einer "neutralen" Domain wie z.b. "www.google.com" oder "www.tutorials.de" verlässt Du das Netzwerk der Telekom auf jedenfall.
Also einfach mal in der CMD "tracert www.tutorials.de" eingeben. 
Sollte es zu einer Zeitüberschreitung kommen, kannst Du die Wartezeit auf die Antwort auch hochsetzen (kann etws bringen, muss es aber nicht).
Mit z.b. "tracert -w 5000 www.tutorials.de" setzte Du die Wartezeit auf 5000 Millisekunden (also 5 Sekunden) hoch.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jennesta (7. Januar 2012)

Ok vielen Dank für die Antwort und Erklärung.

 Ich habe nun einfach mal tracert laufen lassen und vom Ergebnis ein Screenshot gemacht. Über den Kundendienstservice an die Telekom geschickt, mit der Bitte, dass die sich das mal angucken.

Angeblich haben die auch das Problem gefunden und beseitigt. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt!

Danke nochmals.


----------

